# New Chameleon.



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

So I have a new baby Chameleon, a veiled male.

I was asking the reptile manager tons of questions at work over the last week about them, and I finally got one.

My concern though is that it will get cold at night. I have a heat lamp on during the day, but tonight is my first night with him home. Can I turn the heat lamp off? It's the read light kind.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

as long as the room temperature is warm enough. if your house is to cold and you are one of thoes people that like to live in a ice box then yes you will need to use one. my house stays warm enough that none of my animals have ever had to have night heat besides my crocs due to their enclouser being so big and out in the open.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

They sell moon lights that should help keep him at the appropriate temperature. They look blue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

What is proper room temperature? The basement is around 25d C this time of year.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

"Veiled chameleons sleep at night and should have the lights out. During the day, bright lights should be placed on top of the enclosure to allow the chameleon to climb upward to find heat. During the day, the gradient of heat in the cage should be 80_F to 95_F, while at night 70_F to 85_F. The chameleon will seek its own level of comfort by choosing its height within the cage. Heat emmitters which do not produce light are readily available from pet stores for night time use. Because chameleons' primary heat sensors are on their backs, chameleons should not be given "heat rocks" or under substrate heating pads; the use of these items could result in your chameleon being badly burned."
http://www.veiled-chameleon.com/care-sheet.html 
I hope that helps a little i dont know how valid the source is never did research on this type of animal.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

During the day the heat in the cage should be 80 -95 F, while at night 70 -85 F.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

AS fan said:


> "Veiled chameleons sleep at night and should have the lights out. During the day, bright lights should be placed on top of the enclosure to allow the chameleon to climb upward to find heat. During the day, the gradient of heat in the cage should be 80_F to 95_F, while at night 70_F to 85_F. The chameleon will seek its own level of comfort by choosing its height within the cage. Heat emmitters which do not produce light are readily available from pet stores for night time use. Because chameleons' primary heat sensors are on their backs, chameleons should not be given "heat rocks" or under substrate heating pads; the use of these items could result in your chameleon being badly burned."
> http://www.veiled-chameleon.com/care-sheet.html
> I hope that helps a little i dont know how valid the source is never did research on this type of animal.


Seems pretty legit, the info you gave was very similar to the info I read in one of the books at work.

Thanks.

Any more input would be appreciated!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> "Veiled chameleons sleep at night and should have the lights out. During the day, bright lights should be placed on top of the enclosure to allow the chameleon to climb upward to find heat. During the day, the gradient of heat in the cage should be 80_F to 95_F, while at night 70_F to 85_F. The chameleon will seek its own level of comfort by choosing its height within the cage. Heat emmitters which do not produce light are readily available from pet stores for night time use. Because chameleons' primary heat sensors are on their backs, chameleons should not be given "heat rocks" or under substrate heating pads; the use of these items could result in your chameleon being badly burned."
> http://www.veiled-chameleon.com/care-sheet.html
> I hope that helps a little i dont know how valid the source is never did research on this type of animal.


Seems pretty legit, the info you gave was very similar to the info I read in one of the books at work.

Thanks.

Any more input would be appreciated!
[/quote]

Your welcome the only other thing I can think of is


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I only took a couple tonight, one of which can be found in this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=174862


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice they look good.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

u can leave the infrared bulbs on 24/7 if u want due to the fact your little buddy's eyes doesnt pick up the light it puts off so it wonbt stress it out like leaving a normal light on would.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I actually found one of the blue night lights that put out a bit of heat last night, kept it on all night. I'm going to set it up so that the blue light comes on at night, while my heat and UV lights come on during the day.

Thanks Timmy! Good to know.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've heard that the red bulbs are better for desert species as they tend to dry out the animal's skin somewhat. Not sure how true that is - but I'm sure the blue is a better choice for some nighttime heat.

You can also look into radiant heat panels. More expensive. But worth it when the little guy gets much bigger.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I almost got one of those too, but I wouldn't be able to mount it, and it would do much underneath the mulch because they only take in heat through their backs.

I agree I am going to keep the blue bulb.


----------

